# Ode to Chaumet



## Purrsey

I don't see a dedicated thread for Chaumet. Not sure how much traction this thread will get (I can see it's not so popular compared to most Brands) - but I'm certainly keen to hear what you guys think of Chaumet Jewellery. Do you own one/many? Any thoughts about them? Do you include Chaumet in your stack? Mod shots will be nice too. 

For now, I only think Bee My Love collection suits me. I can't take too princessy pieces like their Josephine range although they look beautiful on others (which honestly I hardly see them!). 

I have chances to wear my aunt's BML jewellery pieces recently and they are growing on me. 

Hope to read your sharing.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I love Chaumet but don’t own any yet. Happy there is a thread finally.  I hope it gets some traction.  Here are a few of my favorite pieces


----------



## Purrsey

There's never too much a wish list.  

Here's my first Chaumet. (Can't seem to capture its beauty in photo).


----------



## GoStanford

Mostly I’m thinking about Chaumet due to the big robbery in Paris that is in the news


----------



## Purrsey

This news didn’t hit our shore. I just read it up. Oh it’s just recent.
Was he caught?

and I also found out Bvlgari was robbed too in Sep.


----------



## sosauce

I always associate Chaumet with bankruptcy and fraud, now that I know about its indictment history and why the company hasn’t made a comeback to the US… 

Anyways, regarding jewelry, I like the Bee My Love alternating diamond bangle. But I don’t think I’ll be buying it for a while. I’d rather build up my VCA, Cartier, and Tiffany collections first. And after that, I’d want to get some Bulgari before I buy my first Chaumet piece.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I love their wheat shape - it is stunning & I think the Jardin range as a whole is so well done. 








						L'Epi de Blé de Chaumet ring
					

Discover the L'Epi de Blé de Chaumet ring Yellow Gold, reference : 083255.  On the Chaumet site, Luxury French Jewellery and watches




					www.chaumet.com


----------



## jelliedfeels

sosauce said:


> I always associate Chaumet with bankruptcy and fraud, now that I know about its indictment history and why the company hasn’t made a comeback to the US…
> 
> Anyways, regarding jewelry, I like the Bee My Love alternating diamond bangle. But I don’t think I’ll be buying it for a while. I’d rather build up my VCA, Cartier, and Tiffany collections first. And after that, I’d want to get some Bulgari before I buy my first Chaumet piece.


Oh that is a spicy story.


----------



## Purrsey

sosauce said:


> I always associate Chaumet with bankruptcy and fraud, now that I know about its indictment history and why the company hasn’t made a comeback to the US…
> 
> Anyways, regarding jewelry, I like the Bee My Love alternating diamond bangle. But I don’t think I’ll be buying it for a while. I’d rather build up my VCA, Cartier, and Tiffany collections first. And after that, I’d want to get some Bulgari before I buy my first Chaumet piece.


I only know and heard about Chaumet since a month ago  
I now have VCA, Cartier, Chaumet and definitely want to own a bvlgari. Somehow Tiffany has never been in my radar.


----------



## Purrsey

jelliedfeels said:


> I love their wheat shape - it is stunning & I think the Jardin range as a whole is so well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Epi de Blé de Chaumet ring
> 
> 
> Discover the L'Epi de Blé de Chaumet ring Yellow Gold, reference : 083255.  On the Chaumet site, Luxury French Jewellery and watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chaumet.com


The wheat collection is cute. I've never seen it! (Didn't spot it at the store as I went straight to bee my love).


----------



## glamourbag

What I love about Chaumet is that I find their rose gold is beautiful. I added some mod shots on the VCA thread "What Other Jewelry Brands Do You Buy Wear" a while back when I tried some pieces on and if you visit the thread here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-other-jewelry-brands-do-you-buy-wear.1035629/ on page 34, entry #501, you can see some different versions of BML and Liens Seduction and some of the other bracelets. I like the BML line but it is prone to scratches, unless you do the pave version, so just be aware of that. Also, the bracelets are quite thin so I see the pieces more as dainty than bold. I like Chaumet but don't have any items on my immediate wish list. Seems VCA, Bvlgari, Graff, Mimi So and Cartier steal my attention more.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Purrsey said:


> The wheat collection is cute. I've never seen it! (Didn't spot it at the store as I went straight to bee my love).


I’m not sure if it is always on display but it’s one of their big historical designs as one of the crowns Chaumet made for the empress Josephine was decorated with gold wheat.

they have an article about her on website:








						L'Impératrice Joséphine et Chaumet
					

Première grande cliente de la Maison, l’Impératrice Joséphine inspire à Chaumet depuis plus de deux siècles des créations tout en grâce et caractère.




					www.chaumet.com


----------



## Purrsey

glamourbag said:


> What I love about Chaumet is that I find their rose gold is beautiful. I added some mod shots on the VCA thread "What Other Jewelry Brands Do You Buy Wear" a while back when I tried some pieces on and if you visit the thread here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-other-jewelry-brands-do-you-buy-wear.1035629/ on page 34, entry #501, you can see some different versions of BML and Liens Seduction and some of the other bracelets. I like the BML line but it is prone to scratches, unless you do the pave version, so just be aware of that. Also, the bracelets are quite thin so I see the pieces more as dainty than bold. I like Chaumet but don't have any items on my immediate wish list. Seems VCA, Bvlgari, Graff, Mimi So and Cartier steal my attention more.


Thanks for the great insights.
indeed I like Chaumet RG most (I usually like YG). I have mentioned this in my clash de Cartier thread (I think), comparing the RG between Cartier, Chaumet and Bvlgari (the only brands I'm keen now!).

I personally prefer the half pave to full, for BML. It's the reflection from the metal that's more interesting.

Talking about scratches, yes this little ring is a magnet for that. This first Chaumet piece is a passdown from my aunt. You can see what time does to this on my mod shot . Can see those scratches. However under the sun, it's very beautiful. And especially so when driving on a sunny day, the light hits the ring and deflected onto the car inside!


----------



## Purrsey

I just wanna show the wear n tear here. Nevertheless I'm tempted to get more BML rings to stack.


----------



## glamourbag

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for the great insights.
> indeed I like Chaumet RG most (I usually like YG). I have mentioned this in my clash de Cartier thread (I think), comparing the RG between Cartier, Chaumet and Bvlgari (the only brands I'm keen now!).
> 
> I personally prefer the half pave to full, for BML. It's the reflection from the metal that's more interesting.
> 
> Talking about scratches, yes this little ring is a magnet for that. This first Chaumet piece is a passdown from my aunt. You can see what time does to this on my mod shot . Can see those scratches. However under the sun, it's very beautiful. And especially so when driving on a sunny day, the light hits the ring and deflected onto the car inside!
> 
> View attachment 5190620
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190622


Beautiful and absolutely agree. Its still a wonderful piece. I did want to mention scratches, though, as while I am ok with it, some folks get really worried about it. Thank you for sharing the wear and tear. Its nice to see how a piece actually functions!


----------



## gemgirl6

I am so in love with Chaumet, especially Bee My Love! Here’s my humble collection which I’m hoping to build on (please excuse the the poor quality, it was difficult taking photos without my phone cover showing in the reflection!):



They’re super sparkly 

I’m currently eyeing three other pieces from the BML collection: 






I like that the bracelet on the model is flexible and not a bangle (I have the Cartier love bangles and personally find them uncomfortable to wear for long periods).

Can’t wait to see what others own or have on their wishlists!


----------



## Purrsey

So delighted to see new post here haha. 
BML is so pretty indeed. They are so sparkly. My wish list has BML rings and bracelets.


----------



## Tolstoi123

Chaumet has gorgeous pieces! It is very reputable in Europe actually. I did try the new pieces of the Josephine collection (that were posted above) and it was very nicely made.


----------



## Purrsey

Just sharing pics on what I've tried at store. I don't think Josephine and the dainty designs look good on me. 
BML seems to look better on me.


----------



## gemgirl6

Purrsey said:


> Just sharing pics on what I've tried at store. I don't think Josephine and the dainty designs look good on me.
> BML seems to look better on me.


I love the BML bangle on you  While I love the Josephine collection, BML is way more versatile, you can dress it up and down. I rarely wear my Josephine ring…


----------



## sleekeasy

I’ve loved Chaumet since Angelababy was proposed to with the most beautiful Josephine ring! Imagine getting proposed to with a rock like that, a girl can dream


----------



## gemgirl6

sleekeasy said:


> I’ve loved Chaumet since Angelababy was proposed to with the most beautiful Josephine ring! Imagine getting proposed to with a rock like that, a girl can dream
> 
> View attachment 5202520


I actually forgot all about Angelababy’s ring but now you’ve reminded me that’s how I first stumbled across Chaumet!


----------



## gemgirl6

Here are some pieces I tried on when I was last at the boutique:


(Sapphire centre stone, only a cool $500k aud)



I didn’t get the details of this tiara but it was so cute and dainty (I would never have a reason to wear in real life though)


----------



## Purrsey

gemgirl6 said:


> Here are some pieces I tried on when I was last at the boutique:
> View attachment 5202639
> 
> (Sapphire centre stone, only a cool $500k aud)
> 
> View attachment 5202649
> 
> I didn’t get the details of this tiara but it was so cute and dainty (I would never have a reason to wear in real life though)


A what? Did I read the digits wrong? Haha.

I love that tiara on you! 
I think it would be fun if wearing tiara is just like wearing any earrings/necklace/bracelet/etc.


----------



## gemgirl6

Purrsey said:


> A what? Did I read the digits wrong? Haha.
> 
> I love that tiara on you!
> I think it would be fun if wearing tiara is just like wearing any earrings/necklace/bracelet/etc.


Hahahaha you read it correctly! $500,000! I was quite surprised when I heard and if I had that money to drop I would rather spend it on a massive diamond


----------



## Purrsey

When I meant the sparkles light things up in the car!


----------



## Purrsey

I'm in love.


----------



## gemgirl6

Purrsey said:


> I'm in love.
> View attachment 5208536


Keen to see this and the other new pieces in the boutique!


----------



## Purrsey

I saw the price tag. I'll jus drool for now.


----------



## shannily

Totally riding on this thread, I’m deciding between the rose gold and the yellow gold bee my love ring with alternating diamonds. The difference is really small.
The first is yellow gold and the second is rose gold

Would be grateful for any thoughts thanks.


----------



## Purrsey

shannily said:


> Totally riding on this thread, I’m deciding between the rose gold and the yellow gold bee my love ring with alternating diamonds. The difference is really small.
> The first is yellow gold and the second is rose gold
> 
> Would be grateful for any thoughts thanks.


Based on photo only, RG looks better against your skin tone.


----------



## shannily

Purrsey said:


> Based on photo only, RG looks better against your skin tone.


Thanks for your thoughts! I’m a bit on the fence as I wanted something that pops more and RG sort of merges more into my skin colour, but at the same time I love their RG.


----------



## Purrsey

shannily said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! I’m a bit on the fence as I wanted something that pops more and RG sort of merges more into my skin colour, but at the same time I love their RG.


For your ref this is RG on me. Maybe can't really tell from pic but I think the RG has toned down since day 1 (this is a 1.5yrs heavily worn ring which I inherited from my aunt).

I personally also like Chaumet RG.It tops my chart say compared to RG of Cartier and bvlgari.


----------



## shannily

Purrsey said:


> For your ref this is RG on me. Maybe can't really tell from pic but I think the RG has toned down since day 1 (this is a 1.5yrs heavily worn ring which I inherited from my aunt).
> 
> I personally also like Chaumet RG.It tops my chart say compared to RG of Cartier and bvlgari.


Thanks so much for the photo of your beautiful ring!
I compared a bee my love RG pendant to a VCA RG bracelet and found both quite similar.
Just still a bit on the fence cause YG does suit the theme of a beehive lol.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

I love Chaumet’s Bee My Love collection. I own two rings from them - the Bee My Love ring in rose gold, no stone and Bee My Love ring in white gold, with alternating diamonds all around. I stack the two rings together and wear them everyday. Yes, they do get scratches. But, I bought them to wear, not to display, so normal wear and tear is to be expected.

My plan is to buy the Bee My Love ring in rose gold with diamonds all around in the future, when I reach one of my milestones .


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Here is a picture .


----------



## Purrsey

PineappleMinnie said:


> Here is a picture .
> 
> View attachment 5218569


I think you heard me.
Yes pictures are always great and enabling!


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Purrsey said:


> I think you heard me.
> Yes pictures are always great and enabling!



Lol. Yes, to some extend it does enable. But, I’d say I have pretty good self control . I told myself that no more purse and jewellery shopping until next year Spring (as we got some bigger expenses coming up).


----------



## shannily

I got the yellow gold bee my love ring in the end as I wanted it to pop more. This ring is so elegant.

also got the necklace in rose gold.
I’m contented (for the time being).


----------



## gemgirl6

shannily said:


> I got the yellow gold bee my love ring in the end as I wanted it to pop more. This ring is so elegant.
> 
> also got the necklace in rose gold.
> I’m contented (for the time being).


Great choices, they suit you!


----------



## shannily

gemgirl6 said:


> Great choices, they suit you!


Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## Purrsey

shannily said:


> I got the yellow gold bee my love ring in the end as I wanted it to pop more. This ring is so elegant.
> 
> also got the necklace in rose gold.
> I’m contented (for the time being).



You're wearing them so well. Love them on you!

did you see the new pendant too?


----------



## shannily

Purrsey said:


> You're wearing them so well. Love them on you!
> 
> did you see the new pendant too?
> 
> View attachment 5220964


You’re too kind! I love the pendant and how it shimmers.

I didn’t ask to see the new pendant, imo it looks too much like a bee preserved in amber


----------



## GucciGoneWild

I love that pendant! I have two pieces from the BML collection and plan to pick up another later this year, as well as a Josephine ring for my mom. I really enjoy Chaumet’s history and I think it makes the shopping experience that much more unique.  Also it’s harder to come by which makes it a little more rewarding to me (:


----------



## Purrsey

I'm not sure how big the pendant is. But i can imagine my daughter would love it (sometimes she likes to role play a bee lol). If it's small i think it makes a cute gift to her. But i don't think it's that small judging from the pic.


----------



## shannily

Purrsey said:


> I'm not sure how big the pendant is. But i can imagine my daughter would love it (sometimes she likes to role play a bee lol). If it's small i think it makes a cute gift to her. But i don't think it's that small judging from the pic.


I found this pic from Chaumet’s promotional materials and you can see the bee pendant in better proportion.


----------



## Purrsey

shannily said:


> I found this pic from Chaumet’s promotional materials and you can see the bee pendant in better proportion.


Thanks! 
I think it's relatively "adult" size. 
I like it. (but i will not own it for myself as i'm not a necklace person at all).


----------



## foxgal

For those in love with the Bee My Love collection, also check out Birks Bee Chic collection- https://www.maisonbirks.com/en/fine...all/brands_birks_filter-birks_bee_chic_filter

Could use pieces to complement your Chaumet pieces or if the Chaumet pieces are out of budget….


----------



## Purrsey

foxgal said:


> For those in love with the Bee My Love collection, also check out Birks Bee Chic collection- https://www.maisonbirks.com/en/fine...all/brands_birks_filter-birks_bee_chic_filter
> 
> Could use pieces to complement your Chaumet pieces or if the Chaumet pieces are out of budget….


Ha this is a great find. Some pieces remind me of Cartier ecrou, screw nuts concept.


----------



## asianbarbie

Hi ladies x
I’m looking to purchase the harmony pendant x but not sure out of the three color which suits me more?


----------



## sosauce

asianbarbie said:


> View attachment 5230219
> View attachment 5230223
> View attachment 5230224
> View attachment 5230226
> 
> Hi ladies x
> I’m looking to purchase the harmony pendant x but not sure out of the three color which suits me more?


I think the red or green has more contrast against your skin. The green would be my personal choice


----------



## Purrsey

asianbarbie said:


> View attachment 5230219
> View attachment 5230223
> View attachment 5230224
> View attachment 5230226
> 
> Hi ladies x
> I’m looking to purchase the harmony pendant x but not sure out of the three color which suits me more?


The green. No doubt. 
Looks so pretty on you.


----------



## shannily

asianbarbie said:


> View attachment 5230219
> View attachment 5230223
> View attachment 5230224
> View attachment 5230226
> 
> Hi ladies x
> I’m looking to purchase the harmony pendant x but not sure out of the three color which suits me more?


My vote is green as well


----------



## gemgirl6

asianbarbie said:


> View attachment 5230219
> View attachment 5230223
> View attachment 5230224
> View attachment 5230226
> 
> Hi ladies x
> I’m looking to purchase the harmony pendant x but not sure out of the three color which suits me more?


I agree, love the green on you! Which one did you end up going with in the end?


----------



## XCCX

I’ve always been so attracted to the Bee My Love collection, I could not decide between the 2 so just got both the YG and WG plain bands. They’re so pretty and although dainty, they still look as great alone as stacked! I love stacking them with my thin love band too.. will post more photos in the future..


----------



## Purrsey

Wow so pretty. I'm sure you didn't deliberately choose those two metals to go with your loves  

The rings are glistening everywhere you go, don't they?


----------



## gemgirl6

XCCX said:


> I’ve always been so attracted to the Bee My Love collection, I could not decide between the 2 so just got both the YG and WG plain bands. They’re so pretty and although dainty, they still look as great alone as stacked! I love stacking them with my thin love band too.. will post more photos in the future..
> 
> View attachment 5234086


Totally agree! Here’s my little stack


----------



## Swanky

Would love to see pricing included, love the bee pieces!


----------



## gemgirl6

Placed an order for the new BML ring today (sizing is much smaller than standard so I had to go up by a few sizes)! Also tried the bracelet which was beautiful


----------



## Purrsey

gemgirl6 said:


> Placed an order for the new BML ring today (sizing is much smaller than standard so I had to go up by a few sizes)! Also tried the bracelet which was beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238549
> View attachment 5238551


Omg I think I've fallen in love with that bracelet pairing with love. Do you know if it can be shortened? How's the sizing like? Can I know what size to wear based on your love size? Do they even cross over if "right" size is chosen?


----------



## gemgirl6

Purrsey said:


> Omg I think I've fallen in love with that bracelet pairing with love. Do you know if it can be shortened? How's the sizing like? Can I know what size to wear based on your love size? Do they even cross over if "right" size is chosen?


I love it too! It’s super sparkly with the light bouncing off every part of the bracelet, I took videos but too bad I can’t post it up here. My SA told me it only comes in one size but they can shorten as each panel of the bracelet is screwed on. I don’t think they would cross if it was shortened to fit snug on your wrist plus it’s quite solid. I’m going back into the boutique in a few weeks to pick up my ring and can test it out again


----------



## Purrsey

gemgirl6 said:


> I love it too! It’s super sparkly with the light bouncing off every part of the bracelet, I took videos but too bad I can’t post it up here. My SA told me it only comes in one size but they can shorten as each panel of the bracelet is screwed on. I don’t think they would cross if it was shortened to fit snug on your wrist. I’m going back into the boutique in a few weeks to pick up my ring and can test it out again


Yes do share more!
I've been thinking of a third bracelet on my right. Toying and eliminating some I've tried and even own. This is current stack that I will not change.



I have tried a 3rd : tennis bracelet, love sm pave (I decided it looks better with others on the left wrist), Cartier clash, etc. They all look beautiful but I just wasn't wowed when stacked with these two Cartier.

For the other bee my love hard bangle, I love it but it doesn't stack well with Love, even if it's the smallest (my Love is Sz15; BML smallest is big for my stacking).

So this you've modelled is very potential, now that you've mentioned it can be shortened.

I just texted my SA. It's late here. Let's see what he says tomorrow.


----------



## Purrsey

My sa replied. 
It is similar to watch links; there are 4 links which can be removed.
Price point - I was expecting it to be similar to Bvlgari Serpenti full pave but instead it is much higher. Considering Bvlgari is 2.8ct diamonds, this BML is priced much too high for 1.21ct.

I'm further convinced Bvlgari has the best price points for its worth!

but of course,vibes of each is very different. I really like them both ha!

next week I'll be near the store. I'll try it out.


----------



## gemgirl6

Purrsey said:


> My sa replied.
> It is similar to watch links; there are 4 links which can be removed.
> Price point - I was expecting it to be similar to Bvlgari Serpenti full pave but instead it is much higher. Considering Bvlgari is 2.8ct diamonds, this BML is priced much too high for 1.21ct.
> 
> I'm further convinced Bvlgari has the best price points for its worth!
> 
> but of course,vibes of each is very different. I really like them both ha!
> 
> next week I'll be near the store. I'll try it out.


I was quite surprised with the price tbh.. even the ring was much higher than I expected. However they are really beautiful pieces in person… I’ve never seen anything like it. The sparkle! Hehe


----------



## Purrsey

gemgirl6 said:


> I was quite surprised with the price tbh.. even the ring was much higher than I expected. However they are really beautiful pieces in person… I’ve never seen anything like it. The sparkle! Hehe


I read up more about this bracelet. Did you know it's heavier than a Cartier regular love? I couldn't tell from photo!  It nicely hefty. (Price too ).


----------



## mskatvb

Today, I wandered in Chaumet (this is after I tried on pieces from Cartier) and ended taking home a beautiful piece that never thought would catch my attention. This stunning Jeux de Liens piece in Malachite will match my VCA Malachite Necklace. Sure made my heart flutter!

Stacking against my dream BML bangle in rose gold which I’ll definitely come back for.

How stunning are they together?!❤️


----------



## More bags

mskatvb said:


> Today, I wandered in Chaumet (this is after I tried on pieces from Cartier) and ended taking home a beautiful piece that never thought would catch my attention. This stunning Jeux de Liens piece in Malachite will match my VCA Malachite Necklace. Sure made my heart flutter!
> 
> Stacking against my dream BML bangle in rose gold which I’ll definitely come back for.
> 
> How stunning are they together?!❤


Beautiful combination, congratulations on your new piece!


----------



## Purrsey

mskatvb said:


> Today, I wandered in Chaumet (this is after I tried on pieces from Cartier) and ended taking home a beautiful piece that never thought would catch my attention. This stunning Jeux de Liens piece in Malachite will match my VCA Malachite Necklace. Sure made my heart flutter!
> 
> Stacking against my dream BML bangle in rose gold which I’ll definitely come back for.
> 
> How stunning are they together?!❤


Of course they are stunning together and I always like seeing under radar jewellery being given justice. 
what a great feeling bringing home a lovely piece , congrats!


----------



## Purrsey

Tried a few and oh my eyes are so bedazzled.
I REALLY like the soft bracelet when I now only have the budget of the classic BML


----------



## Swanky

Can you share the prices?


----------



## Purrsey

Sure @Swanky.

And i will quote in SGD.

The ring is 16,500 (a little +/-. Based on my memory).
The classic BML bangle, alternate diamonds, is 14,500
The soft BML bangle is 44,100 
The Jeux de Liens bracelet i didnt ask as it is not in my consideration.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

@Purrsey — Thank you for all the photos! This girl can dream! Still exploring Chaumet here and love all of these!


----------



## Pimpernel

Ohhh, Chaumet Joséphine series. I would love to own - just lookee, no touchee - this beauty. Be still, my pounding heart:


----------



## gemgirl6

Purrsey said:


> Tried a few and oh my eyes are so bedazzled.
> I REALLY like the soft bracelet when I now only have the budget of the classic BML


I went into Chaumet today. Tried on a few things but walked out with the classic BML alternating diamond bangle in rose gold. Unfortunately the wider new BML isn’t available in my size for my index finger so I had to pass and will wait until production starts again next year… here’s some pics


----------



## Purrsey

gemgirl6 said:


> I went into Chaumet today. Tried on a few things but walked out with the classic BML alternating diamond bangle in rose gold. Unfortunately the wider new BML isn’t available in my size for my index finger so I had to pass and will wait until production starts again next year… here’s some pics
> 
> View attachment 5264081
> View attachment 5264082
> View attachment 5264085
> View attachment 5264089


Great choice. I like to get that too in YG. Hope next year come sooner so you'll "complete" your BML for now!

if I may ask, what's your Love Size and the BML bracelet size?


----------



## rileygirl

My next jewelry purchase will be a Bee my Love bracelet. I have to plan a trip to a destination with a boutique!!  Love all the pictures.  We need more.


----------



## Yes I did!

My fave enabling pics (from Instagram)



rileygirl said:


> My next jewelry purchase will be a Bee my Love bracelet. I have to plan a trip to a destination with a boutique!!  Love all the pictures.  We need more.


----------



## Purrsey

Oh these photos are so enabling I think one BML Bracelet is not enough


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Purrsey said:


> Oh these photos are so enabling I think one BML Bracelet is not enough



Totally agree that the pictures are enabling. The Bee My Love ring in yellow gold with diamonds all around have been on my mind lately. I have been telling myself that I can't buy it until at least mid-next year! Got other financial responsibilities coming up.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Ahh I love Chaumet!! I'm surprised they're not more popular!

I'm currently eyeing up a bee my love ring or bracelet, but as I will be stacking it, I'm a bit concerned about blunting the pointy honeycombs - has anyone encountered this issue when stacking?


----------



## Purrsey

Storm Spirit said:


> Ahh I love Chaumet!! I'm surprised they're not more popular!
> 
> I'm currently eyeing up a bee my love ring or bracelet, but as I will be stacking it, I'm a bit concerned about blunting the pointy honeycombs - has anyone encountered this issue when stacking?


Maybe it's gaining more popularity? 

I'm pretty sure the clanking of this honeycomb against another gold bracelet will rub it. However I don't think the extend will be too much; just part of some wear n tear. (Not enough for me to not stack it).


----------



## gemgirl6

Purrsey said:


> Great choice. I like to get that too in YG. Hope next year come sooner so you'll "complete" your BML for now!
> 
> if I may ask, what's your Love Size and the BML bracelet size?


My love size is 17, BML is 16. I agree they wouldn’t stack well, especially cos my loves move around (i probably could have went with 16) and would probably scratch the BML.


----------



## sosauce

Storm Spirit said:


> Ahh I love Chaumet!! I'm surprised they're not more popular!
> 
> I'm currently eyeing up a bee my love ring or bracelet, but as I will be stacking it, I'm a bit concerned about blunting the pointy honeycombs - has anyone encountered this issue when stacking?



At least in America, it's not possible to have Chaumet pieces serviced. And since there are no retail locations here, you can't try on pieces to see how they fit or how they look. And last time I checked, Chaumet doesn't have any near-term expansion plans to return to the US.

These things make me a little apprehensive about buying things from the brand, since I'd have to order it internationally or online, sight-unseen. And if there were any issues, I'd have to leave the country to get it resolved, or ship it overseas. It's just not convenient at all. Similarly, if I buy it secondhand, there's also no way to service it or authenticate it. (So few people own, or even know about Chaumet pieces. I only know one person who has a yellow diamond Josephine ring she bought in France.)

Another thing is that a large part of buying luxury, to me, is the assuredness of knowing that the brand will appreciate in value over time. Or at least, that it will retain some significant resale. The Chaumet brand has existed for along time, but most of its current collections are very new. Its two most "iconic" or popular lines are all from very recent memory. Josephine was released in 2010. Bee my love was released in 2012.

Because of all this, it's hard to say how predictable the resale value is for Chaumet pieces. And then considering the company went bankrupt at one point and was sold for less than $6 million, it's just not super... like, I don't know, pleasant? If a company goes out of business, its resale value will predictably plummet to nothing. To me, Chaumet's image isn't that great. I always like to learn about a luxury company's heritage and its legacy. I think it's one of the most important parts of what makes a luxury brand a luxury brand. Chaumet's history just isn't that clean. If you try to learn more about the brand, you very quickly find out about all these controversies and illicit activities its been caught up in.


----------



## Purrsey

^interesting!

I don't really see much preloved pieces floating in the resale platform here. I'd say comparing Cartier vs Chaumet, maybe 200 vs 1, and that's just on the low side. I see a Chaumet preloved WG bracelet listed at one third of the retail (and "like new"). And it hasn't moved for months .


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Purrsey said:


> ^interesting!
> 
> I don't really see much preloved pieces floating in the resale platform here. I'd say comparing Cartier vs Chaumet, maybe 200 vs 1, and that's just on the low side. I see a Chaumet preloved WG bracelet listed at one third of the retail (and "like new"). And it hasn't moved for months .



I am guessing partly why you don’t see many Chaumet pieces in the resale market is because there aren’t that many retail stores to begin with compare to Cartier, for example. I don’t own anything from Cartier and have no desire in buying anything from the brand. However, I have two Chaumet Bee My Love rings and plan to buy another one next year. To me, I think Chaumet’s design is unique. You don’t see it anywhere else. I stack my two rings and wear them together and I received compliments often when people notice my rings. I do have access to Chaumet pieces at a retail location here, so that makes a difference. I can try them on. It’s a similar idea why I haven’t bought any bags from Goyard, although I have been eyeing one of their bags. There are no Goyard stores in my city.

Resale value of jewellery is low regardless of brands unless you have something really rare, for example a well cut, IF diamond.


----------



## Purrsey

My country has physical retail stores of most Brands, Cartier and Chaumet inclusive. I've no friends who are keen on Chaumet (maybe one customer cum acquaintance ). Maybe I don't have enough friends lol. Even the female doc I go to wears only VCA and Cartier.

I don't buy jewellery/bag based on resell value. I own a beautiful water snake bvlgari bag. I'll never be ever to resell it a "good" preloved price (say compared to obviously Chanel CF). But I love it. And I love it even more when worn.
It's the same for BML - those who love it will just appreciate its unique beauty.


----------



## Purrsey

This is how I stack my BML ring when I'm in a mood to stack (and mix metals).

I might want to get the Jeux de Liens ring too (in WG because I'm starting to like diamonds set in WG more after I got this eternity ring customised in WG!)


----------



## Christofle

To me the key offerings from Chaumet are their tiaras and they are simply stunningly beautiful. I also love visiting their stores to view their new high jewelry pieces. I don't think many of their other offerings have as much character but that might just be me.


----------



## TwinkleLynn

Does anyone have a picture of the interior of the Bee My Love Bracelet? The lock mechanism as well as the interior band with the inscriptions


----------



## Purrsey

I feel a little uncomfy someone of first post appears to ask for intricate details of such.


----------



## mskatvb

I dreamt. I wished. I manifested. And...its finally here! My Christmas gift arrived from my Santa _AKA_ the Hubs  

Little story time..I sent a video of the BML bangle to my hubby when I was in the boutique and he responded "_That's beautiful on you!". _This is after showing him some Cartier pieces to which he just replied _Okay_  

It is truly _STUNNING_ and photos don't do justice. I love how dainty yet substantial it is. It stacks nicely with the Jeux de Liens bracelet. What a chic combo! I dare say Chaumet's RG is the best out there. 

What's next on my list? 
-Chaumet BML Ring (with 1 diamond inside)
-Chaumet BML Pendant


----------



## Purrsey

Let me guess. You haven't been naughty but nice this year right? 

Merry Xmas in advance! First time I see this gorgeous stack and it's more than perfect. I like your wish list. 2022 might be a happy year for you too!


----------



## mskatvb

Purrsey said:


> Let me guess. You haven't been naughty but nice this year right?
> 
> Merry Xmas in advance! First time I see this gorgeous stack and it's more than perfect. I like your wish list. 2022 might be a happy year for you too!


Thank you!!    Couldn't believe it at first.

Looking forward to growing my Chaumet collection


----------



## lizlime

hi! not sure if this is the correct thread to ask this, but does anyone know if the BML WG alternating diamond bracelet is rhodium plated? 

thank you!


----------



## oranGetRee

Some modeling pics at boutique
Also posted some of these pics in the VCA thread.


----------



## Purrsey

oranGetRee said:


> Some modeling pics at boutique
> Also posted some of these pics in the VCA thread.
> 
> View attachment 5284994
> View attachment 5284995
> View attachment 5284996
> View attachment 5284997
> View attachment 5284998


Did any piece stir your fancy?


----------



## oranGetRee

Purrsey said:


> Did any piece stir your fancy?


I bought the turquoise bracelet and considering the Bee My Love bangle.


----------



## gemgirl6

Happy new year everyone! I forgot to share a pic of Chaumet’s Christmas event here in Aus - it was quite creative and fun, we made Christmas crackers! And my SA gave me the cutest snowglobe (sorry for the low quality pics)


----------



## Jinsun

I have a few pieces. Hortensia earrings in turquoise and carnelian, BML ring (3 bands), and the bee/spider earrings. 

I wish there was a boutique in the states. I would love a set of BML bracelets. 

I ordered my turquoise earrings by contacting CS through their website. I had to do a wire transfer. Took a few days but shipping was quick. Then had to pay customs. Everything else I purchased off eBay through Japan sellers.


----------



## vinotastic

Jinsun said:


> I have a few pieces. Hortensia earrings in turquoise and carnelian, BML ring (3 bands), and the bee/spider earrings.
> 
> I wish there was a boutique in the states. I would love a set of BML bracelets.
> 
> I ordered my turquoise earrings by contacting CS through their website. I had to do a wire transfer. Took a few days but shipping was quick. Then had to pay customs. Everything else I purchased off eBay through Japan sellers.


 Do you mind sharing what % customs charged?


----------



## Jinsun

vinotastic said:


> Do you mind sharing what % customs charged?



I don’t know the percentage. The earrings were around $3400 I think and the customs bill was around $200. 

My friend stationed in Korea (military) at the time was going to purchase and send to me, but it was still cheaper buying directly from Chaumet and paying customs. I think the final difference was around $200-$300


----------



## vieve99

Hey, first time posting in here. I'm wondering if anyone has experience in the Chaumet distance selling service to the US? How long does it take for them to ship it out after full payment? I'm currently still waiting for my item to be shipped and they did not email any order confirmation (aside from talking to the SA and the official payment form).


----------



## Jinsun

Vieve. Remember they are on a completely diff time zone then us. So simple communication can take a day just to hear back. I’m sure once they confirm payment they will send you all the info. It took about 2 days for my wire to confirm. Shipping took 3 days (DHL). 

What did you order?  Must be dying to receive it!!


----------



## vieve99

thanks for the infoo! yeahh, I completed the payment last week and still haven't heard anything from them. I'm just cautious and curious since this is the first time I did distance selling service.

I got the bee my love ring! I'm trying to find a ring that I can wear everyday and aside from the love sm ring. Might still get that in the future or more bee my love rings for stacking!


----------



## Purrsey

BML still makes me skip a bit. Hope to have a glimpse of your new love soon !


----------



## Enidrock

After ogling at the BML bracelet for the looongest time, I finally bit the bullet and bought it! It's a thing of beauty  and photos do not do it nor the facets justice.



BML RG 160cm currently paired with my regular Love RG 17cm. Not a perfect match in terms of size but I'd say it's pretty darn close and they do not overlap. The shades of RG are rather similar as well.


----------



## Purrsey

The BML really looks like a cute but feminine addition!

Thanks for sharing on the fitting... and being that both are quite different shapes, they don't exactly flush flat with each other.  I am love15 and could only try BML150 and the latter does feel a little too big on me so i always wonder how would a IF-140 fit!


----------



## vieve99

Got my BML yg ring and I am obsessed with it. I am thinking of adding things to stack with it. I have some ideas:
1. BML WG ring (however theres no chaumet in the US so its hard to see how it stacks)
2. Love wedding band YG (I own a love sm 6 diamonds yg bracelet and a sm juc rg ring too)
3. An eternity band

Or I am open to any recommendations you ladies have!!


----------



## Jinsun

vieve99 said:


> Got my BML yg ring and I am obsessed with it. I am thinking of adding things to stack with it. I have some ideas:
> 1. BML WG ring (however theres no chaumet in the US so its hard to see how it stacks)
> 2. Love wedding band YG (I own a love sm 6 diamonds yg bracelet and a sm juc rg ring too)
> 3. An eternity band
> 
> Or I am open to any recommendations you ladies have!!


I’ll try and send a pic tonight of it stacked


----------



## Jinsun

vieve99 said:


> Got my BML yg ring and I am obsessed with it. I am thinking of adding things to stack with it. I have some ideas:
> 1. BML WG ring (however theres no chaumet in the US so its hard to see how it stacks)
> 2. Love wedding band YG (I own a love sm 6 diamonds yg bracelet and a sm juc rg ring too)
> 3. An eternity band
> 
> Or I am open to any recommendations you ladies have!!



I like BML stacked with another BML. I have the thinner love ring and the medium vca perlee ring but I do not have an eternity band.

my rings need a good wipe down but here are some pics so u can get an idea 
Btw, my child’s hand


----------



## vieve99

Jinsun said:


> I like BML stacked with another BML. I have the thinner love ring and the medium vca perlee ring but I do not have an eternity band.
> 
> my rings need a good wipe down but here are some pics so u can get an idea
> Btw, my child’s hand


Thank you for sharingg your stacks, they look lovely! I agree BML stacked with another BML looks great, but the BML with thinner love also look as great! Looks like I'm going to have a hard time deciding


----------



## Purrsey

I'm loving this stack for a few weeks now. Paired with some kind of eternity ring.
But of course what could go wrong stacked with other BML's.
You need to be a little careful as I believe (based on my limited knowledge but I think I saw that at the store) the BML ring comes in 3 widths. If you want perfect stack, make sure the next you get is the same width as your current. Else they ain't gonna grove seamlessly.


----------



## vieve99

Purrsey said:


> I'm loving this stack for a few weeks now. Paired with some kind of eternity ring.
> But of course what could go wrong stacked with other BML's.
> You need to be a little careful as I believe (based on my limited knowledge but I think I saw that at the store) the BML ring comes in 3 widths. If you want perfect stack, make sure the next you get is the same width as your current. Else they ain't gonna grove seamlessly.
> View attachment 5322955


Thankyouu for sharingg your stackk, it looks lovely! Ahh good advice there about the size of BML! I just wish we have Chaumet in the US


----------



## gemgirl6

vieve99 said:


> Got my BML yg ring and I am obsessed with it. I am thinking of adding things to stack with it. I have some ideas:
> 1. BML WG ring (however theres no chaumet in the US so its hard to see how it stacks)
> 2. Love wedding band YG (I own a love sm 6 diamonds yg bracelet and a sm juc rg ring too)
> 3. An eternity band
> 
> Or I am open to any recommendations you ladies have!!



Shame you don’t have a store in the US. I’m based in Australia and we have four boutiques in the country!

I wear my BML WG and YG stacked most days! It’s really comfortable and easy to wear. Agree you should get the same widths. Here’s a pic from today (sorry for low quality, I posted a better quality pic earlier in this thread). Let us know how you go!


----------



## mskatvb

I’m thinking of adding another bracelet to my RG BML. But clueless if I should go for Cartier Slim JUC or VCA 5-motif in Malachite. If anyone have photos how you stack your BML, I’d love to see!


----------



## LV82

glamourbag said:


> What I love about Chaumet is that I find their rose gold is beautiful. I added some mod shots on the VCA thread "What Other Jewelry Brands Do You Buy Wear" a while back when I tried some pieces on and if you visit the thread here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-other-jewelry-brands-do-you-buy-wear.1035629/ on page 34, entry #501, you can see some different versions of BML and Liens Seduction and some of the other bracelets. I like the BML line but it is prone to scratches, unless you do the pave version, so just be aware of that. Also, the bracelets are quite thin so I see the pieces more as dainty than bold. I like Chaumet but don't have any items on my immediate wish list. Seems VCA, Bvlgari, Graff, Mimi So and Cartier steal my attention more.
> ​





gemgirl6 said:


> Placed an order for the new BML ring today (sizing is much smaller than standard so I had to go up by a few sizes)! Also tried the bracelet which was beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238549
> View attachment 5238551



the bracelet looks beautiful


----------



## LV82

mskatvb said:


> I’m thinking of adding another bracelet to my RG BML. But clueless if I should go for Cartier Slim JUC or VCA 5-motif in Malachite. If anyone have photos how you stack your BML, I’d love to see!



how do you find the BML RG bracelet ?? I am looking at purchasing


----------



## LV82

mskatvb said:


> Today, I wandered in Chaumet (this is after I tried on pieces from Cartier) and ended taking home a beautiful piece that never thought would catch my attention. This stunning Jeux de Liens piece in Malachite will match my VCA Malachite Necklace. Sure made my heart flutter!
> 
> Stacking against my dream BML bangle in rose gold which I’ll definitely come back for.
> 
> How stunning are they together?!❤


The bangle looks lovely did you manage to get it ?


----------



## LV82

mskatvb said:


> I dreamt. I wished. I manifested. And...its finally here! My Christmas gift arrived from my Santa _AKA_ the Hubs
> 
> Little story time..I sent a video of the BML bangle to my hubby when I was in the boutique and he responded "_That's beautiful on you!". _This is after showing him some Cartier pieces to which he just replied _Okay_
> 
> It is truly _STUNNING_ and photos don't do justice. I love how dainty yet substantial it is. It stacks nicely with the Jeux de Liens bracelet. What a chic combo! I dare say Chaumet's RG is the best out there.
> 
> What's next on my list?
> -Chaumet BML Ring (with 1 diamond inside)
> -Chaumet BML Pendant



Congratulations she looks stunning, is she very comfortable to wear ??


----------



## south-of-france

Bee my love wg ring


----------



## south-of-france

Chaumet apparently just had a price increase! The bee my love half pavé wg bracelet went from 10480 to 11330 EUR, and my ring (above) from 950 to 1020 EUR.


----------



## gemgirl6

Recently got the new Toi et Moi ring from the Josephine collection. Love it so much


----------



## nicole0612

gemgirl6 said:


> Recently got the new Toi et Moi ring from the Josephine collection. Love it so much
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380535


This is stunningly beautiful!


----------



## Cool Breeze

gemgirl6 said:


> Recently got the new Toi et Moi ring from the Josephine collection. Love it so much
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380535


What a pretty ring!  It looks beautiful on you


----------



## sparklywacky

Soooo… Where can we purchase Chaumet in New York City?


----------



## vinotastic

sparklywacky said:


> Soooo… Where can we purchase Chaumet in New York City?


 
There isn’t a U.S. based retailer and hasn’t been since the financial drama they had that required them to pull out of the US. You can order direct with chaumet and they will send it from France


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

gemgirl6 said:


> Recently got the new Toi et Moi ring from the Josephine collection. Love it so much
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380535


Love it so much!


----------



## caruava

Been wanting to try BML for a while. The rings did nothing for me. Loved the rose gold but I am considering the white gold bracelet with half alternating diamonds.


----------



## chiaoapple

kavnadoo said:


> Been wanting to try BML for a while. The rings did nothing for me. Loved the rose gold but I am considering the white gold bracelet with half alternating diamonds.


Agree, the white gold bracelet is the one that stands out!


----------



## caruava

chiaoapple said:


> Agree, the white gold bracelet is the one that stands out!



Agree, no idea why it stood out to me but it did. Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## shannily

Saw this long Lien pendant in this stunning new colour (lapis lazuli) and couldn’t resist the temptation.


----------



## starlitgrove

shannily said:


> Saw this long Lien pendant in this stunning new colour (lapis lazuli) and couldn’t resist the temptation.



Lovely! Would this be the small or the medium sized pendant?


----------



## shannily

starlitgrove said:


> Lovely! Would this be the small or the medium sized pendant?


This is the medium size


----------



## stylistamie

shannily said:


> I got the yellow gold bee my love ring in the end as I wanted it to pop more. This ring is so elegant.
> 
> also got the necklace in rose gold.
> I’m contented (for the time being).



I am looking into this necklace,how's it holding up? Did you also see the one with diamonds?


----------



## shannily

stylistamie said:


> I am looking into this necklace,how's it holding up? Did you also see the one with diamonds?



Its still like brand new! Since it’s on your necklace you don’t need to be too careful about scratches.

I saw the diamond version as well and it’s def more blingy but I think the non-diamond version was enough for me, it sparkles on its own already with the cutting (the cutting was what attracted me in the first place) and also considering the price-point.


----------



## stylistamie

shannily said:


> Its still like brand new! Since it’s on your necklace you don’t need to be too careful about scratches.
> 
> I saw the diamond version as well and it’s def more blingy but I think the non-diamond version was enough for me, it sparkles on its own already with the cutting (the cutting was what attracted me in the first place) and also considering the price-point.



Thank you for replying! Couldn't find any review on this necklace. Will definitely try this in store!


----------



## shannily

stylistamie said:


> Thank you for replying! Couldn't find any review on this necklace. Will definitely try this in store!


Do update us on your decision! Hope you love it!


----------



## stylistamie

So I decided to get the liens necklace instead. Fits for my everyday lifestyle


----------



## lemontart

mskatvb said:


> I dreamt. I wished. I manifested. And...its finally here! My Christmas gift arrived from my Santa _AKA_ the Hubs
> 
> Little story time..I sent a video of the BML bangle to my hubby when I was in the boutique and he responded "_That's beautiful on you!". _This is after showing him some Cartier pieces to which he just replied _Okay_
> 
> It is truly _STUNNING_ and photos don't do justice. I love how dainty yet substantial it is. It stacks nicely with the Jeux de Liens bracelet. What a chic combo! I dare say Chaumet's RG is the best out there.
> 
> What's next on my list?
> -Chaumet BML Ring (with 1 diamond inside)
> -Chaumet BML Pendant


Hello there! May I ask your thoughts on the BML bangle now that you have owned it for 6 months? How do you like it? Is it easy to get scratches? I am thinking to order it from Paris (I am in the US and there are not Chaumet boutique) and would like to find out more before I make my decision   TIA!



Enidrock said:


> After ogling at the BML bracelet for the looongest time, I finally bit the bullet and bought it! It's a thing of beauty  and photos do not do it nor the facets justice.
> 
> View attachment 5319665
> 
> BML RG 160cm currently paired with my regular Love RG 17cm. Not a perfect match in terms of size but I'd say it's pretty darn close and they do not overlap. The shades of RG are rather similar as well.


Nice stack! How do you like the BML bangle? I am thinking to ordering it from Paris and would like to know your thoughts on it before I make my decision   Thanks!


----------



## Xthgirl

lemontart said:


> Hello there! May I ask your thoughts on the BML bangle now that you have owned it for 6 months? How do you like it? Is it easy to get scratches? I am thinking to order it from Paris (I am in the US and there are not Chaumet boutique) and would like to find out more before I make my decision   TIA!
> 
> 
> Nice stack! How do you like the BML bangle? I am thinking to ordering it from Paris and would like to know your thoughts on it before I make my decision   Thanks!



i personally love how BML looks like and shines especially when stacked because of the facets…i dont own one. But i would assume they would scratch like any flat surface metal.


----------



## coolalalala

stylistamie said:


> So I decided to get the liens necklace instead. Fits for my everyday lifestyle



Thanks for the mod pic, am planning a visit to the store to try this YG one and the Mother of Pearl, and you look good in the YG!


----------



## lemontart

htxgirl said:


> i personally love how BML looks like and shines especially when stacked because of the facets…i dont own one. But i would assume they would scratch like any flat surface metal.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the BML! I wish I could see and try them in person! Do you like the one with or without the diamonds more?


----------



## stylistamie

coolalalala said:


> Thanks for the mod pic, am planning a visit to the store to try this YG one and the Mother of Pearl, and you look good in the YG!



This is RG  The MOP is nice also but I already have the VCA sweet alhambra mop so decided to get this instead! Send photos when you try them


----------



## mskatvb

lemontart said:


> Hello there! May I ask your thoughts on the BML bangle now that you have owned it for 6 months? How do you like it? Is it easy to get scratches? I am thinking to order it from Paris (I am in the US and there are not Chaumet boutique) and would like to find out more before I make my decision   TIA!
> 
> 
> Nice stack! How do you like the BML bangle? I am thinking to ordering it from Paris and would like to know your thoughts on it before I make my decision   Thanks!


Hi! I love it so much. Its the best piece of jewelry that I have. It doesn’t really easily get scratches. Regardless, the way it shines & sparkle when worn is just *chef’s kiss* 
Only thing with the bracelet, it snaps open when it gets caught on bag handles, long sleeve shirts, etc. (or maybe I’m clumsy?) So keep an eye. 
My BML ring got more scratches than the bracelet.


----------



## lemontart

mskatvb said:


> Hi! I love it so much. Its the best piece of jewelry that I have. It doesn’t really easily get scratches. Regardless, the way it shines & sparkle when worn is just *chef’s kiss*
> Only thing with the bracelet, it snaps open when it gets caught on bag handles, long sleeve shirts, etc. (or maybe I’m clumsy?) So keep an eye.
> My BML ring got more scratches than the bracelet.


Thanks @mskatvb! Glad to hear you love it so much! I placed order last week and will ship out this Thursday (they said they only make one shipment to US per week). Hope it won't take too long to arrive


----------



## mskatvb

lemontart said:


> Thanks @mskatvb! Glad to hear you love it so much! I placed order last week and will ship out this Thursday (they said they only make one shipment to US per week). Hope it won't take too long to arrive


Lovely! I’m excited for you ❤ did you get the plain or with diamonds? I’m still deciding what to stack with it. YG plain or with diamonds  its a beautiful dilemma lol


----------



## lemontart

mskatvb said:


> Lovely! I’m excited for you ❤ did you get the plain or with diamonds? I’m still deciding what to stack with it. YG plain or with diamonds  its a beautiful dilemma lol


Thank you! I got the plain bangle and the 2.5mm half pave ring . I think it will look nice stacking with either plain or diamonds! The half pave bangle is very beautiful. I hope I can add it to my collection in the future


----------



## mskatvb

lemontart said:


> Thank you! I got the plain bangle and the 2.5mm half pave ring . I think it will look nice stacking with either plain or diamonds! The half pave bangle is very beautiful. I hope I can add it to my collection in the future


Love! Nice start to your collection. I want to add another stack to my BML ring, the 3.5mm one with 3 diamonds


----------



## lemontart

mskatvb said:


> Love! Nice start to your collection. I want to add another stack to my BML ring, the 3.5mm one with 3 diamonds


It's a nice one! Which metal are you thinking of? I think down the road we will be adding more and more pieces to our BML collection! I haven't even received my order yet but I have already been thinking what will be next


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Anyone have any feedback on this JEUX DE LIENS bracelet:






			https://www.chaumet.com/fr_en/jeux-de-liens-bracelet-082933


----------



## lemontart

Sharing my BML rose gold bangle and 2.5mm half pave diamond ring. They are so beautiful and shiny!


----------



## Purrsey

Mood for chupa chup


----------



## lemontart

Has anyone owned or tried on the BML rose gold half pave bracelet? Do you think it would look pretty to stack with the BML rose gold bangle (no diamond version)?


----------



## sakura66

I love their Hortensia line.  I don't see it online so they may have discontinued the line. Love the way they design the flowers with various gems, stones, material. So beautiful.


----------



## nicole0612

sakura66 said:


> I love their Hortensia line.  I don't see it online so they may have discontinued the line. Love the way they design the flowers with various gems, stones, material. So beautiful.


I am following this thread just because I love that line so much as well. I do believe that it is discontinued, but I would love to purchase earrings and a necklace somehow. Perhaps a few pieces are still available somewhere.


----------



## sjunky13

I have been emailing Chaumet for weeks. I get no response. I am in the states and would love to buy a bracelet and ring. I tried Canada as well, Birks can't ship. Does anyone know how to reach them or get items to the states?


----------



## vgnsprkl

lemontart said:


> Sharing my BML rose gold bangle and 2.5mm half pave diamond ring. They are so beautiful and shiny!
> View attachment 5441929


Pretty stack! Where is your beaded bracelet from?


----------



## mskatvb

monet_notthepainter said:


> Anyone have any feedback on this JEUX DE LIENS bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 5440137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.chaumet.com/fr_en/jeux-de-liens-bracelet-082933


I have in malachite, its dainty but like any bracelet such as VCA sweet alhambra expect that it will rotate and likely end up under your wrist. Here's mine stacked with the BML bangle FYR.


----------



## mskatvb

lemontart said:


> Sharing my BML rose gold bangle and 2.5mm half pave diamond ring. They are so beautiful and shiny!
> View attachment 5441929


MY Gosh! What a gorgeous stack!!!  Love the bead and dia bangle Chaumet is addictive right?!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

sjunky13 said:


> I have been emailing Chaumet for weeks. I get no response. I am in the states and would love to buy a bracelet and ring. I tried Canada as well, Birks can't ship. Does anyone know how to reach them or get items to the states?



I’m also in the US. I reached out to Chaumet a few years ago. If my memory serves me right, I went to the website and sent in a request to Paris. I had to do in such a way where I had to let them know I was in the US requesting direct assistance. They contacted me within 24 hours via email. I remember it was sort of a learning curve as I had to navigate the website for a while to figure it out. This was all pre-Covid though so things may have changed.


----------



## lemontart

vgnsprkl said:


> Pretty stack! Where is your beaded bracelet from?


Thank you !! It is the pearls of gold bracelet from the VCA Perlee collection. It is also another piece that is super easy to wear and can match with anything!



mskatvb said:


> MY Gosh! What a gorgeous stack!!!  Love the bead and dia bangle Chaumet is addictive right?!


Thank you so much! Yes, Chaumet is addictive! I am already thinking what to get next


----------



## lemontart

sjunky13 said:


> I have been emailing Chaumet for weeks. I get no response. I am in the states and would love to buy a bracelet and ring. I tried Canada as well, Birks can't ship. Does anyone know how to reach them or get items to the states?


I received my order a couple of weeks ago. I emailed them via website and customer service connected me with one of the SA. From the day CS contacted me till the day I received the order took about 5 weeks. It took longer because the original email from the SA went to the spam folder and I didn't realize until like after 10 days, and then the shipment was stuck in the custom for a few days. The SA told me they only made shipment to the US once a month, so if you placed an order just right after they made a US shipment you might need to wait longer. The SA will provide instructions of the order process through email and will provide you a link to make payment online. For US orders they will remove the VAT but will need to pay about 5.5% US custom duties. Hope this helps!


----------



## sjunky13

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I’m also in the US. I reached out to Chaumet a few years ago. If my memory serves me right, I went to the website and sent in a request to Paris. I had to do in such a way where I had to let them know I was in the US requesting direct assistance. They contacted me within 24 hours via email. I remember it was sort of a learning curve as I had to navigate the website for a while to figure it out. This was all pre-Covid though so things may have changed.


 TY Spicy! I did the same, 3 times and no response!  why? why don't they want my sale??? lol


----------



## sjunky13

lemontart said:


> I received my order a couple of weeks ago. I emailed them via website and customer service connected me with one of the SA. From the day CS contacted me till the day I received the order took about 5 weeks. It took longer because the original email from the SA went to the spam folder and I didn't realize until like after 10 days, and then the shipment was stuck in the custom for a few days. The SA told me they only made shipment to the US once a month, so if you placed an order just right after they made a US shipment you might need to wait longer. The SA will provide instructions of the order process through email and will provide you a link to make payment online. For US orders they will remove the VAT but will need to pay about 5.5% US custom duties. Hope this helps!


 TY Lemon! They are ignoring me for some reason! I will try again.  What did you get?


----------



## lemontart

sjunky13 said:


> TY Lemon! They are ignoring me for some reason! I will try again.  What did you get?


Yes try again! Also, check your spam folder just in case! I got the BML rose gold bangle and the 2.5mm half pave diamond ring  I posted a picture on July 6 (post #151)


----------



## vgnsprkl

lemontart said:


> Thank you !! It is the pearls of gold bracelet from the VCA Perlee collection. It is also another piece that is super easy to wear and can match with anything!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Yes, Chaumet is addictive! I am already thinking what to get next


Thank you for sharing! Clearly I know much less about VCA than others here  What a great stacking bracelet.


----------



## lemontart

vgnsprkl said:


> Thank you for sharing! Clearly I know much less about VCA than others here  What a great stacking bracelet.


Yes it is! I am new to Chaumet so I am also learning about the brand and their collections!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Just purchased this! So excited! Please let me know if you have any chaumet authentication recs.






						Chaumet Jeux de Liens Bracelet 18K Rose Gold with Diamond and Lacquer Red 103225449
					

Online Sale - Authentic Red Chaumet Jeux de Liens Bracelet 18K Rose Gold with Diamond and Lacquer at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 103225449




					shop.rebag.com


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

It came today; love it!   



Chaumet Jeux de Liens Bracelet


----------



## Cool Breeze

Plus Sized Luxury said:


> It came today; love it!
> 
> View attachment 5574356
> 
> Chaumet Jeux de Liens Bracelet


Gorgeous!  It looks beautiful on you.  Wear it in good health.


----------



## Karashops

Love their engagement rings


----------



## lemontart

Karashops said:


> Love their engagement rings
> 
> View attachment 5580891


This is gorgeous!


----------



## shannily

This “crown my love” beauty finally came after a 2-month wait! I’m so in love with it!


----------



## lemontart

Sharing the newest additions to my BML collection!


----------



## lemontart

Here is a modeling pic of the BML bracelet stacking with my Messika bracelet.


----------



## south-of-france

lemontart said:


> Here is a modeling pic of the BML bracelet stacking with my Messika bracelet.
> View attachment 5611967



It’s beautiful! Will it slide under the arm?


----------



## lemontart

south-of-france said:


> It’s beautiful! Will it slide under the arm?


Thank you! It has 4 rings to adjust the length. I used the shortest one and it doesn't slide much.


----------



## asianbarbie

Lov


Plus Sized Luxury said:


> It came today; love it!
> 
> View attachment 5574356
> 
> Chaumet Jeux de Liens Bracelet


Love it! Does it come with any travel pouch?


----------



## south-of-france

Chaumet had a price increase on the 22nd


----------



## asianbarbie

south-of-france said:


> Chaumet had a price increase on the 22nd


What’s the increment ?


----------



## Serpenti_Love

asianbarbie said:


> What’s the increment ?


5%


----------



## south-of-france

asianbarbie said:


> What’s the increment ?


Not sure, sorry! Best to check the website?

Edit: ah apparently it’s 5%.


----------



## mskatvb

asianbarbie said:


> Lov
> 
> Love it! Does it come with any travel pouch?


Mine didn't come with a pouch unfortunately.


----------



## Passerine123

Collector Square has a nice Chaumet ring for sale: https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...ail&utm_term=0_18313e62f6-f3c626588a-99193714


----------



## teathyme

Very sad to hear about the price increase ): 

I love the chaumet BML collection and dear husband was just asking me about what my preferred colour is for the bracelet (is that a hint?!?!)

I am wondering if someone could give me some advice on which colour looks best plain and which one would be better with the alternating diamonds?


----------



## sleekeasy

I mentioned before that I knew of this brand because of Angelababy’s engagement ring. I was in Paris last week and got to stop by Chaumet finally and my SA was wonderful and so kind. Treated like an absolute princess, hands down the best luxury experience I’ve had so far. We talked about the history of the brand and her ring, and he had the same ring in store. Imagine the excitement I felt when he asked if I’d like to try it on! I left with a bee my love band which was what I intended to get but wow, this ring is so special! I texted my bf and told him this would be the only ring that I will accept from him haha


----------



## starlitgrove

I also had a lovely trip to Chaumet in Paris last week. I was thinking of getting the Liens Harmony pendant in turquoise, but seeing the lapis in person made my heart sing. I had the best time, champs & conversation & laughter with the kindest SA.


----------



## ColetteBlue

For anyone curious about sizing, I am wearing a 17 for my small Love, the BML is a 16 & they sit flush together.


----------



## south-of-france

Love sz 18, Bee my Love sz 170


----------



## Swanky

Would y'all mind sharing the prices? I so wish we had a US boutique


----------



## south-of-france

Here’s my bracelet


----------



## teathyme

Received my BML today in 170. SM love in size 16 (or 15? I forget). Unfortunately the BML is too big ):


----------



## ColetteBlue

Swanky said:


> Would y'all mind sharing the prices? I so wish we had a US boutique


I'm sorry I forget how much it cost, my brain said NOPE once I was told the price.


----------



## vinotastic

Swanky said:


> Would y'all mind sharing the prices? I so wish we had a US boutique


We can see the prices on the EU sites.  From what I understand, they will ship to US (less vat) and then we pay any duties upon arrival


----------



## bella10

BML bracelet


----------



## ninjacup

ColetteBlue said:


> For anyone curious about sizing, I am wearing a 17 for my small Love, the BML is a 16 & they sit flush together.
> View attachment 5644326


I love it! What’s your wrist size?


----------



## vinotastic

Update: Chaumet now has a US e-comm site.


----------



## Swanky

vinotastic said:


> Update: Chaumet now has a US e-comm site.



Hurry, Bee My Love bracelets are $50 lol


----------



## angelicskater16

Joséphine Aigrette rings. Waiting for another piece but it’s gonna take a few months.


----------



## darkangel07760

Swanky said:


> Hurry, Bee My Love bracelets are $50 lol


Haha I saw that!


----------



## wannabelyn

south-of-france said:


> Love sz 18, Bee my Love sz 170
> 
> View attachment 5644358


This is gorgeous! Is this a rose gold bml? Looks like it but I thought I’d ask to be sure.  Thanks


----------



## south-of-france

wannabelyn said:


> This is gorgeous! Is this a rose gold bml? Looks like it but I thought I’d ask to be sure.  Thanks


Thank you, and yes, it’s rose gold (like my Love).


----------



## wannabelyn

south-of-france said:


> Thank you, and yes, it’s rose gold (like my Love).


Thank u! I thought the love was yellow gold. My bad!


----------



## IndulgenceWbags

Hi all,

I am heading to France soon. Does anyone know the retail price of bee my love half pave diamond ring in yellow gold?

Thx


----------



## vinotastic

IndulgenceWbags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am heading to France soon. Does anyone know the retail price of bee my love half pave diamond ring in yellow gold?
> 
> Thx
> View attachment 5675310


If you change the country selection to France, you'll see the price in Euros


----------



## ColetteBlue

IndulgenceWbags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am heading to France soon. Does anyone know the retail price of bee my love half pave diamond ring in yellow gold?
> 
> Thx
> View attachment 5675310


I believe I paid 2570 euros


----------



## asianbarbie

My first Chaumet- mop harmony necklace x


----------



## asianbarbie

Hi ladies- I had a try on the Josephine Aigrette ring as a potential engagement ring option (we’re trying on different styles from different brands/places). Any thought on how it looks on me?any opinion is appreciated


----------



## asianbarbie

angelicskater16 said:


> Joséphine Aigrette rings. Waiting for another piece but it’s gonna take a few months.
> 
> View attachment 5668438


Stunning!!!


----------



## angelicskater16

I ordered this ring back in Oct and I was told it would take 6 months. Looks great on you! Hope you decide to get it. Even though I was told it’s for engagement ring I’m gonna wear mine as a fun daily ring. Lol  




asianbarbie said:


> Hi ladies- I had a try on the Josephine Aigrette ring as a potential engagement ring option (we’re trying on different styles from different brands/places). Any thought on how it looks on me?any opinion is appreciated
> 
> View attachment 5678757
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678758
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678759


----------



## asianbarbie

angelicskater16 said:


> I ordered this ring back in Oct and I was told it would take 6 months. Looks great on you! Hope you decide to get it. Even though I was told it’s for engagement ring I’m gonna wear mine as a fun daily ring. Lol


Oh wow. Where are you located? 
It’s gonna be a proposal ring so my boyfriend will be getting it some time next year and propose (discretely as a surprise ofcs haha)
We’re in Dubai and I remember them mentioning something about it being like 2-3 months for custom order


----------



## asianbarbie

angelicskater16 said:


> U


----------



## angelicskater16

I’m located in LA but I ordered mine from my aunt’s sa in Taiwan. we don’t have a chaumet here in the USA. But I do have a sa in Paris that I purchased my other rings from. Yes you can pick the quality of the diamond and also you can pick the sizes from .50 to I believe .59. But I was told by my aunt sa that they say 6months but it usually arrives earlier but just to be safe they give it 6months. My Paris Sa said it’s bout 2 months or 3 but it depends on the size of the ring. I opted to go with my 



asianbarbie said:


> Oh wow. Where are you located?
> It’s gonna be a proposal ring so my boyfriend will be getting it some time next year and propose (discretely as a surprise ofcs haha)
> We’re in Dubai and I remember them mentioning something about it being like 2-3 months for custom order


----------



## asianbarbie

angelicskater16 said:


> I’m located in LA but I ordered mine from my aunt’s sa in Taiwan. we don’t have a chaumet here in the USA. But I do have a sa in Paris that I purchased my other rings from. Yes you can pick the quality of the diamond and also you can pick the sizes from .50 to I believe .59. But I was told by my aunt sa that they say 6months but it usually arrives earlier but just to be safe they give it 6months. My Paris Sa said it’s bout 2 months or 3 but it depends on the size of the ring. I opted to go with my


No way! Haha! I’m actually Taiwanese background  I also got my necklace in tw few weeks ago while on vacation with my boyfriend haha. Thanks for the info will def tell my bf to speak to the SA in advance. Did you get to pick the color and clarity and carat for the aigrette diamond ring? I think he’ll be getting it from Dubai boutique as if it’s tw then I’ll have to be involved then it’s not really a surprise proposal anymore xD


----------



## angelicskater16

asianbarbie said:


> It’s alway nice to meet someone with a Taiwanese background lol  the necklace you have I have the same one too. My mom got me the carnelian version in rose gold in Taipei. I did get to pick the clarity but since I wanted  D color IF quality it only came in a .52. it depends on the color or diamond size. Is it cheaper in Dubai?







asianbarbie said:


> No way! Haha! I’m actually Taiwanese background  I also got my necklace in tw few weeks ago while on vacation with my boyfriend haha. Thanks for the info will def tell my bf to speak to the SA in advance. Did you get to pick the color and clarity and carat for the aigrette diamond ring? I think he’ll be getting it from Dubai boutique as if it’s tw then I’ll have to be involved then it’s not really a surprise proposal anymore xD


----------



## angelicskater16

I don’t know what I did there so I’m gonna rewrite what I wrote …  


It’s alway nice to meet someone with a Taiwanese background lol the necklace you have I have the same one too. My mom got me the carnelian version in rose gold in Taipei. I did get to pick the clarity but since I wanted D color IF quality it only came in a .52. it depends on the color or diamond size. Is it cheaper in Dubai? Congrats on your soon to be engagement!


----------



## asianbarbie

I


angelicskater16 said:


> I don’t know what I did there so I’m gonna rewrite what I wrote …
> 
> 
> It’s alway nice to meet someone with a Taiwanese background lol the necklace you have I have the same one too. My mom got me the carnelian version in rose gold in Taipei. I did get to pick the clarity but since I wanted D color IF quality it only came in a .52. it depends on the color or diamond size. Is it cheaper in Dubai? Congrats on your soon to be engagement!


Aw yay! Btw how is the mop for you? Is it delicate or do you wear it without much care?
Im not sure about the price tbh- it’ll only be my bf and the sa in contact from this point onwards. But I did ask for D color and vvs1. Btw in tw there are always a lot of promotions at department store- so sometimes it can be little bit cheaper 
Thank you !


----------



## caruava

asianbarbie said:


> Hi ladies- I had a try on the Josephine Aigrette ring as a potential engagement ring option (we’re trying on different styles from different brands/places). Any thought on how it looks on me?any opinion is appreciated
> 
> View attachment 5678757
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678758
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678759


First, you have amazing hands and fingers! Wow... I think the ring is lovely on you. An elongated setting definitely suits you. Have you tried any other styles? I think an emerald, radiant, pear would look lovely on your finger. If you love the Chaumet, go for it. It is definitely very unique. 

With their designs I haven't been able to pull the trigger. I think because I don't feel they have longevity (for me!) and I may tire of them. However that is just me. Jewellery is very personal and I can definitely appreciate the right piece on a person. If you've tried on many different styles over a period of time and keep coming back to this, then sounds like it's the one or a definite contender!


----------



## asianbarbie

caruava said:


> First, you have amazing hands and fingers! Wow... I think the ring is lovely on you. An elongated setting definitely suits you. Have you tried any other styles? I think an emerald, radiant, pear would look lovely on your finger. If you love the Chaumet, go for it. It is definitely very unique.
> 
> With their designs I haven't been able to pull the trigger. I think because I don't feel they have longevity (for me!) and I may tire of them. However that is just me. Jewellery is very personal and I can definitely appreciate the right piece on a person. If you've tried on many different styles over a period of time and keep coming back to this, then sounds like it's the one or a definite contender!


Thank you for the response!
And thanks for the recommendations on different cuts- we still need to go to different jewelers to see what really makes my heart sing 

I agree. So far I’ve tried it twice and both time it made me jump hehe


----------



## angelicskater16

Mine isn’t the MOP. I have the carnelian version. It’s not delicate at all. That’s good quality. Yes I was surprised. My aunt said her sa gave her additional discount so at the end it came out a bit cheaper than Paris. 



asianbarbie said:


> I
> 
> Aw yay! Btw how is the mop for you? Is it delicate or do you wear it without much care?
> Im not sure about the price tbh- it’ll only be my bf and the sa in contact from this point onwards. But I did ask for D color and vvs1. Btw in tw there are always a lot of promotions at department store- so sometimes it can be little bit cheaper
> Thank you !


----------



## asianbarbie

angelicskater16 said:


> Mine isn’t the MOP. I have the carnelian version. It’s not delicate at all. That’s good quality. Yes I was surprised. My aunt said her sa gave her additional discount so at the end it came out a bit cheaper than Paris.


I thought you got both haha!
Ya there are lots of promotions in tw at department stores! Do you own any vca carnelian pieces?


----------



## angelicskater16

I wish! Maybe I can get another when I visit next year lol . I do actually own 2 pieces. My aunt gave me a sweet Alhambra for a gift many years ago. I added a vintage Alhambra bracelet and it’s a daily piece I wear so it’s pretty scratched up lol  



asianbarbie said:


> I thought you got both haha!
> Ya there are lots of promotions in tw at department stores! Do you own any vca carnelian pieces?


----------



## asianbarbie

angelicskater16 said:


> I wish! Maybe I can get another when I visit next year lol . I do actually own 2 pieces. My aunt gave me a sweet Alhambra for a gift many years ago. I added a vintage Alhambra bracelet and it’s a daily piece I wear so it’s pretty scratched up lol


What gemstone is your vintage Alhambra? Mine is mop but I really want a carnelian or the special edition with RG guilloche/carnelian!


----------



## angelicskater16

I actually own the MOP and Carnelian vintage Alhambra. I’m so tempted to add the agate but I want it in a lighter color way. I tried the guilloche but it’s totally not my style. 



asianbarbie said:


> What gemstone is your vintage Alhambra? Mine is mop but I really want a carnelian or the special edition with RG guilloche/carnelian!


----------



## Swanky

Hi! Friendly reminder to stick to Chaumet discussion in this thread


----------



## asianbarbie

Swanky said:


> Hi! Friendly reminder to stick to Chaumet discussion in this thread


Sorry! We got so carried away


----------

